# beginning search for another malt



## marschil (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello, Have 6 yr. old adult female weighs 6.5-7 lbs. Just beginning search for malt #2. Contacting reputable breeders, saw a 8month old female that was available that was 3.5 pounds. She has a puppy cut, skinny body and very *long* legs. Was able to see a couple of young litters, of course hard to tell what they will be like. Of course all puppies and dogs are adorable. My 6 yr. old does not have "long" legs. 
I understand full coat vs puppy cut, but also seemed the 8 month old pup had thin hair. Looked more to me like a 12 yr. old dog if you understand what I mean. :blink: Any input appreciated.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're not happy with the pup you found, I'd just keep looking. Are you looking for a baby? A young dog? maybe a retiree??? You don't have to limit yourself to one breeder. The pup you describe doesn't sound very desirable. Just because you're ready...doesn't mean you'll find the perfect pup....patience will get you what you want. :thumbsup:


----------

